# Rattling in Deer Question?



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What do you prefer to use to rattle? a rattle bag or actual deer antlers? I use a rattle bag but never had any real sucsessand was wantingf to get some input on the matter..

THANKS


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Ive tried both for a long time and never rattled in anything.I think in the right situation either will work,but the buck to doe ratio has to be as close to 1to1 as possible.There are some giant bucks around the area i hunt but the does far outnumber the bucks so theres really no need to fight.Im not saying that they dont fight,i know for a fact they do on occasion.But just never had any luck rattlin.But ill keep trying good luck to ya.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What you use really make no difference at all. In fact, it doesn't even have to sound like a real fight. It all depends on the attitude and mood of the individual deer. Many bucks have come into the sound of arrows clanging off of a bow riser. Ratio has a little to do with it, but again, mood and demeanor play the biggest parts. I've had bucks charge full speed 200 plus yards to the first sounds, and I've had bucks go by like they never heard it. If you catch the right buck at the right time, anything will work. I use a bag because of convenience. In fact, I call in MANY more bucks with the bag than I ever did with real antlers. Most likely more coincidence than anything, though the sound from a bag will carry a bit further than real antlers.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

I was just saying when you see those guys on tv rattlin and the call in like 30 bucks they are most likely hunting on managed land where they keep the buck to doe ratio very close.But i agree mood and demeanor are by far the biggest factor.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Rattling in Ohio works very well. I hunt private property but the area gets quit a bit of pressure as most farms have hunters on them. As Magis said, it really depends on the mood of the buck itself. I have my best luck last 2 weeks in Oct. & 1st week of November. I do prefer horns to the bag 'cause I've just had better luck with antlers. I use an old set of mule deer sheds. I will admit that I haven't used a bag but a few times. I know every on worries about having a perfect ratio of bucks to does but from what hunting I've done in Oh, Ky,& Indiana, it works just fine.
Remember, those guys on TV may have take a week or more to make that 30 minute show (15 minutes are commercials). It may take a few times for you to get comfortable with your presentation but bag or horns plenty of bucks will respond in Ohio.
I'm usually not very aggressive to start with, but if nothing is happening I turn it up a little. All bucks seem to act a little differently. Give it a try, and good luck. CD


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Last year was my first year hunting with a bow and I rattled some with ok success. Rattled in 2 bucks between last 2 wks of October and 1st week of November. I agree with crappiedude. I have a rattle bag.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the rattle bag also. Also the call used with the bag seems to work better at times. I'll try this weekend and let you know. Just going to sit and watch this weekend, well unless the big boy appears.  :!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I read a story years ago in f and s that talked about a guy tying two tea cups together and running the rope to his stand and jerking on it to sound like antlers.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I am no expert by far, but I have hunted in PA, IL, and OH and I have managed to rattle about 30 bucks in the last 6 years. (I take 14 to 20 days off a year in the fall to hunt) and I use a set of 8 point sheds(130ish) with the brow tines cut off. then I lower them down on my pull rope, and rattle them together while they are close to the ground to not get busted. I addition, I drop them on the ground during the sequence to sound like stomping and rustling brush and leaves to fully simulate a fight. I seem to have my best luck in late morning (10-11) when I am ready to move from a moring stand to a funnel or and evening setup...


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What kinda grunt tube do you guys use?? I use a True talker, It doesnt freeze up on me as much as my Primos one did , I hated that darn thing.
Is there any way I can keep them from freezing up?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

For me it's the mood and the time, during the early part of the season, I believe the deer respond to rattling becuase there curious in the sound, and thier starting to get a feeling of showing off thier dominance, later during the rutt they respond to antlers sounds as they are more aggresive to show off thier dominance, and they know they can steal does away from other bucks. 

Whick one you use really dosent matter as much as how you use them, I've heard guys in the woods who sit thier an it sounds like their just hitting them together, dosent sound like a fighting buck or a buck doing some rubben, 

I use two old antlers and found a combination of rubbing and hitting together mixed with a few times rubbed at the base of tress & leaves works, make the sound real, thats key for me.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have much to add to the advice of bag vs. antlers. I have used both and both have worked for me and both have done nothing at times.

Just a side note. I spoke to a friend earlier this week and she told me that their neighbor found two bucks locked and drowned in their pond recently. So I would say that they are hammering enough that rattling may work in the right location and situation.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i only use real antlers clang them together and make it as looud as possible, hit them against the tree, shake a branch nearby if u can and grunt with a call all at the same time. i have rattled in a lot of bucks this way. in my opinion the noiser the better for i have seen bucks fight before and they make the biggest noise u have ever heard in the woods and even in a cornfield.


----------



## V-Man (Oct 16, 2006)

I would say the real antler's. Specially around Rut Time!


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was traveling down 77 last Friday, was about 1hr south of Canton and saw 2 bucks locked up fighting as I drove by a field. I thought about it today and went out this morning. Didn't see anything at all and then around 930am I started a heavy rattling sequence as my son kicked and tossed dried leaves. I also have a call that grunts and does a snort/wheeze which I threw in as I grinded the tines. Within about 5 min I had a small, curious 6 point come in being very cautious. This is the first time that I have really made an effort to do some rattling and my son was also excited. He didn't seem to come in for a fight, but I think he wanted to see what was going on. BTW, I use a pair of sheds, 4 points each, and not very heavy but they work.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That's good news...sounds like things are going to get started soon! Let the chasing begin...by this weekend I'd think it will pick up even more.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

same here last year in glouster were my cousins live me and my dad went down and he used a bag and kicked leafs and stuff 5 mins and BIG 10 poped over the hill and i couldnt c it to squeez a shot off.... but we have used real and plastic ones and they all work u just gotta know how to use them...
Dan


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Rattling can work from the time they shed velvet, until the time the shed their antlers. It's all dependent on mood.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I only rattle during the rut and i use a bag it's easier to transport


----------

